# 209 KUSTOMS INT.SHOP



## 6ix5iveIMP

INT. SHOP IN STOCKTON CA, KOOL PRICES GOOD WORK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

CHERRY64 2ND INT. JOB


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

2008 63IMP RAG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

2009 69SS CAMARO :cheesy:


----------



## goinlow

nice work bro !!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

2009 JUST A QUICK JOB MY 72 CHEVELLE DROP INT. KIT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

2008 64IMP RAG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SORRY CANT FIND PICS OF THIS 72 CHEVELLE WAS JUST A INT. KIT GREEN


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

2009 CHERRY64 3RD INT. JOB :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

2006 67IMP RAG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

2010 68 CHEVELLE DROP IN THE WORKS MIGHT CHANGE THE COLOR OF INT. :uh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 3 2010, 02:34 PM~16785748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 CHERRY64 3RD INT. JOB :biggrin:
> *


Looks Like I found someone to do my 41 vert. Homie gets down with needle and thread.


----------



## 73loukat

They get down.I got a question for them,what's their #?


----------



## 73loukat

They get down.I'm looking for red/burgundy seatbelts,what's their #?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SHOULD B NEXT BENNY


----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## CustomMachines

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

Joke


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 3 2010, 01:55 PM~16785430
> *INT. SHOP IN STOCKTON CA, KOOL PRICES GOOD WORK
> *


what street are you on you know location


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Mann can't wait tell I get my interior done again


----------



## Mr.Eriko




----------



## 925rider

pm me a price to redo front and back seats for a 69 impala. i want factory style in black. the front has factory buckets and it convertible.


----------



## ricardo408

:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe

send me a pm with your number so i can get a quote on 64 conv. thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BENNY G 1958 IMPALA


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

CHERRY 64 FIRST INT. JOB BY 209 KUSTOMS  








 CHERRY 64 2ND INT. JOB BY 209 KISTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BLACK MARKET WAS ALSO DONE BY 209 KUSTOMS THE FIRST TIME AND ITS GETTING READY 2 GET REDONE AGAIN


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THIS DROP VETT WAS DONE AT 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME MORE WORK DONE BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

CHERRY 64 THE 2ND TIME IT GOT DONE BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

JUST FINISHED [WILD MINT] FULL CUSTOM REGAL :biggrin: PICS COMEING SOON


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

95 IMPALA DONE BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DONE BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

61 DONE BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

62 BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

68 CHEVELLE BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

65 SS IMPALA BY 209 KUSTOMS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THIS IS THE OLD WILD MINT 209 KUSTOMS DID THE SEATS IN THE NEW WILD MINT PICS COME N SOON


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

How many ostrich or cow hides would you need to upholster the seats and doors in a 95 Lincoln Towncar?>?
THANK YOU


----------



## l.b. ryder

I LIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 4 2010, 11:55 AM~18732120
> *How many ostrich or cow hides would you need to upholster the seats and doors in a 95 Lincoln Towncar?>?
> THANK YOU
> *


Well for leather a hide is usually 3 yards usable so 3 hides should be enough and if u wanted to mix ostrich with it u would more than likely have to still get 3 hides just to be on the safe side becus all hide come differend sizes......but theres other materials out there that look like leather and are durable like leather...


----------



## 831impala63

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 29 2010, 04:51 PM~18695249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE WORK DONE BY 209 KUSTOMS
> *


do you have any more pictures of this interior? and what would somthing like this run for a 63 hard top SS?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

BAD ASS WORK


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> SOME MORE WORK DONE BY 209 KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: I LIKE THE INTERIOR ON THIS CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## dropped81

you guys do nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## MYERS60

:0 NANANANANANANAN NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4

NICE WORK, THEM HOMIES AT 209 kUSTOMS GET DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cmendoza65

A brotha can you pm on a quote on a whole 65 impala interior w/ bench seat , turquoise color original look thanks.


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Cadillac1

No shop information...no phone number or address? Looks like good work, how much too redo the front seats of a 95 big body?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

4 A 68 DROP TOP CHEVELLE


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 10:13 PM~20420394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 A 68 DROP TOP CHEVELLE
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 29 2010, 12:46 PM~18693333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK MARKET WAS ALSO DONE BY 209 KUSTOMS THE FIRST TIME AND ITS GETTING READY 2 GET REDONE AGAIN
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> LOOKIN GOOD MIKE:thumbsup:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr

Can you guys do old school tuck with mirror"s....?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> 2008 63IMP RAG


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowtown50

work look good:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Would you guys do a seat for a Lowrider bike?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME RANDOM PICS OF MIKES WORK FROM 209 KUSTOMS :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME DOOR PANELS THAT R GOING IN A 72 CHEVELLE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME OF THE INT. THATS GOING IN A 67 SS CHEVELLE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME MORE PICS OF THE 67 SS CHEVELLE ALL MOST DONE


----------



## puertorican65

what up 65 imp i need a quote for my 65 rag i want a two tone with doors like like the 62 i got bench seat also want a stayfast top installed can you pm me the price or your number so we can talk thanks


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lincolnls00arturo

209, I got a 78 monte and I want to do it in vynel. What $m I looking at.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## REYXTC

Post more pics! Lovin' the work!


----------



## Wildmint

Great job mike....new interior gave car a new look.


----------



## Wildmint

Wildmint said:


> Great job mike....new interior gave car a new look.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=548365&stc=1&d=1349104393


----------



## REYXTC

Looks real good!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## 73loukat

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ground.Illusion

Who can help me find pink chush velvet real chush get at me I need 20 yards r more for a project this winner pm me big pook


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## bomber

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


Im looking for a quote on an interior similar to this color but for a 1962 impala og patern


----------



## backyard916

6ix5iveIMP said:


> CHERRY64 2ND INT. JOB



Nice work


----------



## backyard916

Contact info?


----------



## Slow low 65

Where you located ?


----------



## Must_1

Great work!!! Like a :ninja: @ work cutting up...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno:


----------

